# Flora-Q Questions?



## 13438 (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got on Flora-Q. Is anyone familiar with this and does it work? Also what differs with this , compared to other probiotics?


----------



## 21718 (Oct 30, 2006)

I took Flora-Q for a while. My gastroenterologist recommended it as one of three probiotics he has seen positive results with (the others being VSL and Florastor).Sorry I can't tell you what is better, worse, or different about it. What I can tell you is that it didn't seem to have any effect on me whatsoever. I think I was on it for a month and a half.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:Also what differs with this , compared to other probiotics?


Nothing. Flora-Q is just your regular probiotic. If you want to go with something that has some specific science behind it, try Align.


----------



## 13438 (Jan 12, 2007)

What do you mean Align has specific science behind it? And where can you get this Align?


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:What do you mean Align has specific science behind it? And where can you get this Align?


You can get answers to both questions in the link I provided in my message.


----------

